# Tubing on classic



## Kentboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Recently got the silvia steam wand upgrade from happy donkey. While fitting it i took a closer-than-usual look at my water reservoir and it was pretty dirty, as was the silicon tubing. I'm concerned that it's fungal growth. The shorter tube is easy enough to remove and clean. Is there an easy way to disconnect and clean the one that connects to the pump? I've shoved a pipe cleaner down/up it as far as i can but ideally the whole thing needs to be taken out. Thanks


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

Kentboy said:


> Recently got the silvia steam wand upgrade from happy donkey. While fitting it i took a closer-than-usual look at my water reservoir and it was pretty dirty, as was the silicon tubing. I'm concerned that it's fungal growth. The shorter tube is easy enough to remove and clean. Is there an easy way to disconnect and clean the one that connects to the pump? I've shoved a pipe cleaner down/up it as far as i can but ideally the whole thing needs to be taken out. Thanks


Hi, you could with taking the tube out & cleaning inside with a cleaning brush like the ones used for cleaning the water tubes on hydration packs, new silicon tubing is another alternative, it's not expensive and the Classic isn't hard to take to get its covers off to get access


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Ebay is the place for silicone tubing. I bought 1m of FDA approved 6mm ID and 10mm OD for mine for about £5 delivered.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad someone could remember the dimensions needed. Getting the precut OE silicon tubing is definately a waste of money.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There is always someone on here who carries in their head exactly the information needed, that saves people loads of time and money. I love this place for that.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Kentboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Simon Pearson said:


> Hi, you could with taking the tube out & cleaning inside with a cleaning brush like the ones used for cleaning the water tubes on hydration packs, new silicon tubing is another alternative, it's not expensive and the Classic isn't hard to take to get its covers off to get access


Thanks. I took the top cover off to get a better look. The tube that connects to the OPV is easy to take off and clean, but the other one sneaks in under the pump and is pretty difficult to see or get to. I suspect that there isn't a quick fix and that I need to actually spend some time and effort dissembling it to get the tube off. I suppose it depends on how much I really want pristine tubing.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

There is a solid spring bar which holds the flexible mounting to the pump bracket. Unclip that and the pump and flexible mounting slide out from the bracket allowing easy access to the push on pipe connection to the bottom of the pump. Possibly take some pictures before removal so you can see how it goes back together


----------



## Kentboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks - will give it a go this weekend


----------

